# someone can help me



## jasonboy48 (Jan 6, 2017)

i come from australia?melbourne box hill?someone can teach me how to use the applicated compound tube for finishing internal corner?this morning i put in the angle head and the glazzer and ready to start my final coat internal corner?i just bought yesterday?no understand to use and dunno how to mix the top coat ?use alot of power but still no come out the top coat balance ?my topping final coat is usg boral?see from the video they people is using easy?someone can teach me?Plz?urgent for me?


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

the mud need to be like a soup, the flusher is the most technical to learn but the most profitable $$$$$. Trial and error.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

If you do the whole process apply with aplicator roll with roller flush with tin flushers I have columbia 2.5 and 3.5 it's not to hard to get the hang of it . Look up 2 buck video for doing three ways with advanced knives technic works great I'm a total beginner though myself


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Mix your mud to about the consistency for boxing. Boral is horrible mud, it does not flow. Try adding a couple of squirts o dish soap to it, it gives it some slip. Or better still just use CSR easyflow. You dont need a lot of force, just firm even pressure. Don't push it into the corner to hard , it has to glide. Also using the tube is like using a squeeze box, both hands are squeezing it together, not just the back hand pushing. 
Hope this helps. The other option is you drive 300km and I can show you.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

If you are using an angle head to finish the angles, it is also best to have used an angle head for taping the angles. It is important to lightly sand the angles prior to finish coating them. And scrape any goobers off the wall that may effect the finish coat. The mud should be slightly soupier than box mud. Even pressure to the middle of the corner. And try to keep the applicator handle somewhere near parallel to the direction of the angle. Not obviously away from the angle. As this may lift the base of the angle head off the wall. Grit your teeth, pinch your butt cheeks together, and push.


----------

